# Coffee in Seoul?



## CasperGasper (Jan 24, 2019)

I got some good responses when I asked about Cape Town earlier this year, so thought I'd try again -- any recommendations for Seoul?

thanks,

Casper.


----------



## CasperGasper (Jan 24, 2019)

Answering my own question here -- there's a fantastic coffee scene in Seoul, great destination. Didn't get a chance to explore every place I wanted to, but here were my favourites:

Coffee Libre

Coffee M Stable

5brewing


----------

